# 55+5 NSW 190 candidates (awaiting invitation or got it)



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello all friends

I have been studying various 190 threads and found that they have become very lengthy and moreover there are various candidates but most of them are awaiting response at 55+5. So I thought of starting a new thread particularly for those who are waiting at 55+5 points only for NSW. There are some candidates who are waiting for over a year now at this score. I know 2-3 of them personally who were having competent english (not proficient) and were not invited so far. I too have submitted my EOI for telecom engineer on 19.November.2015 with 60 points. 
Age-30
Qualification-15
English-10
State sponsorship-5
Total-60

So guys lets get together and see how many of us are waiting for the same so that we may come to some conclusion. 

I request candidates who are either waiting for invitation or have got invitation in last one year at 55+5 points from NSW for any ANZSCO to share some information here. Even the candidates with higher score who have got invite from NSW are welcome.

THANKS


----------



## Abhishek4095 (Nov 20, 2015)

*55+*

Hi,

Even i am on same stage with 55+ points,
EOI Submitted 24 Sep-2015
Job Code - 261111

Generally how much does it take to get invitation.

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Even I dont know. That is what we will find out soon. Proficent English is crucial to invite.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

I am also waiting at this score. Filed my EOI on 3rd September 2015 for external auditor.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Based on people's feedback and general observations what we can conclude about 55+5 point applicants for NSW SS:

1) Last major invitation period for 55+5 point applicants was between March and June 2015. Most applicants eligible for 10+ language points were invited, whereas those without, depending on occupation, did not receive an invitation.
2) This migration year, a very negligible number of 55+5 point applicants (perhaps not more than 10) have been invited. Even those went to unpopular trades with very few applicants, such as 'painter'.
3) What can we expect? No one knows. The bad news is that many applicants with 60, 65, 70, etc points have lined up. The good news, for some of us at least, is that these are mostly pro-rata occupation applicants.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Based on people's feedback and general observations what we can conclude about 55+5 point applicants for NSW SS:
> 
> 1) Last major invitation period for 55+5 point applicants was between March and June 2015. Most applicants eligible for 10+ language points were invited, whereas those without, depending on occupation, did not receive an invitation.
> 2) This migration year, a very negligible number of 55+5 point applicants (perhaps not more than 10) have been invited. Even those went to unpopular trades with very few applicants, such as 'painter'.
> 3) What can we expect? No one knows. The bad news is that many applicants with 60, 65, 70, etc points have lined up. The good news, for some of us at least, is that these are mostly pro-rata occupation applicants.


Thanks ozengineer that is very good analysis.
I would like to add few things to it. NSW has sent only 300 something invites in this year. Some 3600+ invites are yet to be sent in this year until July. So 55+5 still have very good chance.
Furthermore, they sent invites for SOL list of state as well as for CSOL but for csol they send invites to high scoring candidates basically 70+ scores but also dont send many invites to them. 
Then, there priority list clearly states that first priority will be to the occupation then DIBP score then english and then experience. So SOL list candidates will be preferred. 
About pro rata occupation I think it might not impact state invitations but not sure about it. All we need to find now is what is there preference list with respect to occupations and how many candidates are waiting for invite in particular ANZSCO. I think Sydney being hub of IT industry of Australia there must be significant priority to ICT profiles.
PTE effect: About pte exam affect is not much for state invites for sol candidates because if a person scores 79 each he/she will approximately make 65 points and will apply 189 mostly. For candidates with 65 each score, points on DIBP are mostly 55+5 without experience. 

If your EOI is even a year old it will not help you because date of last edited EOI comes at last in the priority list. So two candidates, one with EOI a day ago with proficient english and another with a year old with competent english both at same points 55+5 and in same occupation, first one will be preferred. So guys make sure you have 10 points for english. Your wait will not help to get invite. 

In nutsheel I am expecting inviations will rain in Jan or max March for 55+5 candidates on SOL list with proficient english.

Your suggestions/additions/concerns to above statements are welcome.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

I believe it's good to be optimistic but chances of invitation with 55 points are almost nil.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

The only real chance for candidates is to go for 79 each in PTE and get instant invitation.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

glad we have this thread for 55+5 pointers.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> I believe it's good to be optimistic but chances of invitation with 55 points are almost nil.


Ok but why do you think that? Do we have some list of candidates who have applied for NSW SS


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> glad we have this thread for 55+5 pointers.


Share your time line ?


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Thanks ozengineer that is very good analysis.
> I would like to add few things to it. NSW has sent only 300 something invites in this year. Some 3600+ invites are yet to be sent in this year until July. So 55+5 still have very good chance.
> Furthermore, they sent invites for SOL list of state as well as for CSOL but for csol they send invites to high scoring candidates basically 70+ scores but also dont send many invites to them.
> Then, there priority list clearly states that first priority will be to the occupation then DIBP score then english and then experience. So SOL list candidates will be preferred.
> ...


Dear ozpunjabi,

I'm a civil engineer and my points are as follows:
1- Age 30
2- Experience 15
3- Qualification 10
4- IELTS 0
So, according to your post and based on my IELTS results, which is 6 in each module; are my chances to get NSW sponsor ship is the least?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

wisam1 said:


> Dear ozpunjabi,
> 
> I'm a civil engineer and my points are as follows:
> 1- Age 30
> ...


Sorry to say but identical profile like you for Telecom Engineer is waiting from Nov 14. A civil Engineer without any experience with 55 points and English 10 points will get preference over you even if your EOI is a year old. After all the 7 bands will finish then you will get invited.
Civil Engineer is available for nomination from all states except Queensland. Why don't you try these options? May be band 7 is a concern?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

If someone have a link to some spreadsheet of NSW applicants please share here...


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

__________________
VISA Type: Skilled - (Nominated - Subclass 190)
ANZSCO Code: ICT System Analyst 
IELTS- 6.5 ALL
ACS Positive ResponseAge - 30 points, Education - 15 points, State/Territory Nomination - 5 points)
EOI Submitted with 60 points (55+5): 15 Nov 2015 

Invitation Received: XX 
Visa Applied: XX
PCC: XX
Medicals: XX
Grant: XX


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Good to know!

Hey guys, pretty soon I'll be in the same boat too. 55+5 with proficient English and I thought I'd better stick with 190 NSW Visa. But, what if I go for 190 QLD Visa? I bet the application would be granted way faster, wouldn't it?

As far as my research goes, there are some good opportunities in Brisbane too (fewer than Sydney obviously though), so maybe considering Brisbane over Sydney may be worth it at the end of the day.

What do you guys say? I don't intend to hijack this thread by any means. I'm just asking a legitimate question as far as the 55+5 NSW applicants are concerned.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Previously I just mentioned QLD 190, but I suppose VIC 190 and head to Melbourne would be a good option too. Wouldn't it?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> If someone have a link to some spreadsheet of NSW applicants please share here...


Also guys I just found today about my immi tracker. Please upload your information there as well. Very useful to know our status and plan whether we should try improve score or stay at 55+5


----------



## Heleg (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi there,
I want to remove EOI 190 and leave only 189. If update my EOI, will it affect "Date of effect" and my place in a queue for 189 ?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

below is my timeline


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Actually there are many 60 and 65 pointers in the queue already and many 60+ applicants get added to the list each day..and they will obviously get preference as compared to us no matter how old our EOI is


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks to the OP for opening this thread.
I got my IELTS results today (7 each) and very soon I will be on the 55 + 5 boat. As someone already mentioned I hope NSW keep sending more invites around beginning of next year.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ArchV said:


> Good to know!
> 
> Hey guys, pretty soon I'll be in the same boat too. 55+5 with proficient English and I thought I'd better stick with 190 NSW Visa. But, what if I go for 190 QLD Visa? I bet the application would be granted way faster, wouldn't it?
> 
> ...


What is your ANZSCO?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Thanks to the OP for opening this thread.
> I got my IELTS results today (7 each) and very soon I will be on the 55 + 5 boat. As someone already mentioned I hope NSW keep sending more invites around beginning of next year.


Very good congrats. Do share your occupation?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Actually there are many 60 and 65 pointers in the queue already and many 60+ applicants get added to the list each day..and they will obviously get preference as compared to us no matter how old our EOI is


Sourabh there are more things to NSW nomination than scores. First is occupation. If a candidates is at 65 points on SOL list he will definitely apply for 189 and not 190. If its CSOL he will not get preference over SOL list candidates. Just check how many candidates are there at 60+5 points for your particular ANZSCO. For my occupation its only two. Moreover for telecom 189 visa invite comes at 60 points easily. so for my occupation it is not advisable to apply 60+5 for NSW rather one should go for 189 straightway. This is not true for most IT occupations (2613 unit group).


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Heleg said:


> Hi there,
> I want to remove EOI 190 and leave only 189. If update my EOI, will it affect "Date of effect" and my place in a queue for 189 ?


I am not sure about it. May be it affects place only when score changes. You need to research it further. You should always apply two separate EOIs for 189 and 190 as in that case you can withdraw one whenever you want.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> below is my timeline


Yeah thanks. I was using app then so could not see your signature.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Very good congrats. Do share your occupation?


It's 261313 Software Engineer. 
Unfortunately for this ANZCO code it seems there are many 60+ pointers. So I guess we would have to wait a bit until the backlog is cleared.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

ozpunjabi said:


> What is your ANZSCO?


Hi Ozpunjabi. It's 263111 (Computer Network/System Engineer)

Thank you in advance if you can give some advice.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey guys I have studied the NSW further for last year. Last year there were four different rounds for SS in which 1000 seats were to be given. In very first round which was first come first serve many occupations like telecom engineer, accountant, and some IT ones were removed from the state list because almost 70% of the first 1000 slots were filled by them. For the next two rounds no invitation were issued to these occupations. But after February 2015 NSW again changed it policy of issuing invitation and instead of taking separate applications they started issuing the invites to highest scoring candidates in their EOIs and also the above occupations were invited again. About 55+5 candidates I have seen some invites between March 15 to June 15 by NSW for occupaion related to IT like developer programmer, software engineer etc. Could not find much information about invitations to other engineering candidates. But this year as 2613 group is on pro-rata base chances of SS are bleak for 55+5 pointers because even the 60 pointers will move to NSW.

Moreover, 4000 invites for 190 subclass for total 193 occupations on state list make average of 21 slots per occupations. This is not that straightforward but still I expect minimum 10 invites for each anzsco on state list and maximum 30 or may be more for chronic shortage ocupations like nurses. Picture will become more clear when first 2000 invites are sent which will be done by January I think.

In nutsheel, cant conclude anything but chances for IT occupations at 55+5 are 50:50 at end of year. For other occupations which are going good at 60 points in 189 subclass they will sure get it at proficient english.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey guys I have studied the NSW further for last year. Last year there were four different rounds for SS in which 1000 seats were to be given. In very first round which was first come first serve many occupations like telecom engineer, accountant, and some IT ones were removed from the state list because almost 70% of the first 1000 slots were filled by them. For the next two rounds no invitation were issued to these occupations. But after February 2015 NSW again changed it policy of issuing invitation and instead of taking separate applications they started issuing the invites to highest scoring candidates in their EOIs and also the above occupations were invited again. About 55+5 candidates I have seen some invites between March 15 to June 15 by NSW for occupaion related to IT like developer programmer, software engineer etc. Could not find much information about invitations to other engineering candidates. But this year as 2613 group is on pro-rata base chances of SS are bleak for 55+5 pointers because even the 60 pointers will move to NSW.
> 
> Moreover, 4000 invites for 190 subclass for total 193 occupations on state list make average of 21 slots per occupations. This is not that straightforward but still I expect minimum 10 invites for each anzsco on state list and maximum 30 or may be more for chronic shortage ocupations like nurses. Picture will become more clear when first 2000 invites are sent which will be done by January I think.
> 
> In nutsheel, cant conclude anything but chances for IT occupations at 55+5 are 50:50 at end of year. For other occupations which are going good at 60 points in 189 subclass they will sure get it at proficient english.


Great analysis. Where did you get this data when you mentioned that 70% of the slots were filled by telecom/accountants and other IT ones? I mean, I didn't find any data on the immi border site as far as 190 VISA. Could you provide a link, please? I'd like to check this out and keep track of it too.

Once again, thank you!


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ArchV said:


> Great analysis. Where did you get this data when you mentioned that 70% of the slots were filled by telecom/accountants and other IT ones? I mean, I didn't find any data on the immi border site as far as 190 VISA. Could you provide a link, please? I'd like to check this out and keep track of it too.
> 
> Once again, thank you!


It was mentioned in one of the top immigration consultancy website. It might be acacia or similar. No official source as such but this website mentioned that NSW said 70% were to these occupations. Just google search telecom engineer NSW sponsorship u will get it in first page.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone can suggest.. When I can receive any reply 
_____ VISA Type: Skilled - (Nominated - Subclass 190) ANZSCO Code: ICT System Analyst IELTS- 6.5 ALL ACS Positive ResponseAge - 30 points, Education - 15 points, State/Territory Nomination - 5 points) EOI Submitted with 60 points (55+5): 15 Nov 2015 Invitation Received: XX Visa Applied: XX PCC: XX Medicals: XX Grant: XX


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> But this year as 2613 group is on pro-rata base chances of SS are bleak for 55+5 pointers because even the 60 pointers will move to NSW.


I roger that..! I ain't aware about your analysis done on previous year.. But, this highlighted one looks very certain for me.. It looks like there is great rivalry among 2613 in this year than ever..!!


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Anyone can suggest.. When I can receive any reply
> _____ VISA Type: Skilled - (Nominated - Subclass 190) ANZSCO Code: ICT System Analyst IELTS- 6.5 ALL ACS Positive ResponseAge - 30 points, Education - 15 points, State/Territory Nomination - 5 points) EOI Submitted with 60 points (55+5): 15 Nov 2015 Invitation Received: XX Visa Applied: XX PCC: XX Medicals: XX Grant: XX


Your points distribution is not clear as their total is 50. Do you claim any points for english?


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Your points distribution is not clear as their total is 50. Do you claim any points for english?


I am claiming for below points

Experience- 10
Age- 30
Education- 15
NSW SS-5
IELTS(6.5) -0


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> ozpunjabi said:
> 
> 
> > Your points distribution is not clear as their total is 50. Do you claim any points for english?
> ...


Go for PTE 65 each..you can get 189 directly otherwise without 7 each u won't get nominated on these points


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> > ozpunjabi said:
> ...



Is pte is easier than ielts .. I have never attempted pte .. Any idea would help me ..


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

PTE is more scoring than iELTS go for it.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Oz Punjabi
My score r
Age 30
Eng 0
Exp 10 total 7.5 yrs assessed by engineers australia
Education15

Applied eoi on 13/10/15 as a engineering technologist with 55+5 points
My exp points will be 15 in march 2016 with 8 yrs work exp.i have applied to nsw.what r the chances of invitations.
Due to hectic schedule of office i cant prepare myself for pte or ielts. I m quite worried now.
I gave pte twice but unable to achieve 65+.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
Subscribing to this thread.

My details:
Occupation: Software Engineer
Age Points: 30
PTE:10
Experience: 0
Degree:15
55+5(SS)
Submitted on Nov 22 2015


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Oz Punjabi
> My score r
> Age 30
> Eng 0
> ...


What was your best score in PTE? 
65 each is not tough and your best bid will be PTE. Once you get 8 years experience then your chances are good for 60+5 NSW SS. I would recommend you PTE and apply 189 visa.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

So guys is there any hope left for us now or not??


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

I am also adding myself to this group. i am also in the same category WIth 55+5 points .However i lodged my EOI in 12 Feb 2016,My Points Break down are :

PTE-70+.
ACS-15 points
AGE-30 points
Total -55 points
NSW -5 points

How much time it will take i came to know from immitracker there are some candidates like MAKumar who with 55 points got invite in just 17 days . Is it true


----------



## mayurk2010 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, thanks for opening this thread. I am also subscribing to this thread. 

My points are as follows:

I'm a SAP Functional Consultant and my points are as follows: ANZSCO Code: 261112

1 - Age : 25
2 - Qualification : 15
3 - Experience : 5 (my total years of experience is 11 years since my education & experience is different 6 years is deducted by ACS)
4 - PTE 10 (proficient) (I got my PTE results 65+ in each section
4 - NSW SS 5

Is there any opportunity for me to get NSW state sponsorship?


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

Adding my info to the group:

Age-25 pts
English (PTE) -10 pts
Education - 15 pts
Experience - 5 pts
Total - 55 pts
NSW SS - 5 pts

EoI Date of Effect - 28 Dec 15
ANZSCO code - 261111 (ICT BA)

Does any one has any idea how better are the chances for NSW SS in ICT BA with additional 5 points for experience (i.e. 60+5)?


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Has anyone with 55+5 points received NSW invite recently?


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi,

Adding my info to the group:

*ANZSCO code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)*


Age - 30 
English - 0 
Education - 15
Experience - 10

Total - 55 

Waiting for NSW SS - 5 

*EoI Date of Effect - 23 Jan 2015*


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Sithi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Adding my info to the group:
> 
> ...


I say prepare for PTE for a week and its not tough for you to score 65+ in each section and this will fetch you 10 more points and ur close to get an invite.


----------



## jl5expat (Jan 30, 2016)

I am going to be in the same boat.

ACS - 263111
Age - 25
Work - 10
Education - 10
English - 10
NWS - 5

Any anyone with 55+5 point with proficient english got an invitation from NSW?


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> I say prepare for PTE for a week and its not tough for you to score 65+ in each section and this will fetch you 10 more points and ur close to get an invite.


 PTE not in the country I live. I had tried IELTS 4 times. 
Missed in writing once by 1 band and next time missed in speaking by .5 band.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Sithi said:


> PTE not in the country I live. I had tried IELTS 4 times.
> Missed in writing once by 1 band and next time missed in speaking by .5 band.


where do you reside? You may then try TOEFL.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Occupation: 261311

55 + 5 with proficient English

EOI - Dec,15

Waiting for NSW invite?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I will add myself to the list.

any news for the people on top?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> I will add myself to the list.
> 
> any news for the people on top?


Let's make group for 55+5pointers


----------



## GTR123 (Jan 30, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> Occupation: 261311
> 
> 55 + 5 with proficient English
> 
> ...


I have applied for the same occupation with 55+5 in Sept 2015...by looking at the other threads it appears people who applied EOI in early 2015 also waiting for the invitation...things are not clear at this moment not sure when 55+5 will get picked up...


----------



## GTR123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Guys I have tried PTE but not got 65 in all the modules, I heard recently that Cambridge english test started from last year...can any one suggest is cambridge test is easier than PTE?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

GTR123 said:


> Guys I have tried PTE but not got 65 in all the modules, I heard recently that Cambridge english test started from last year...can any one suggest is cambridge test is easier than PTE?


Cet is not very popular and I really doubt anyone from India has given that test. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> I will add myself to the list.
> 
> any news for the people on top?


Expecting something good to show up in the coming rounds for 55 pointers.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

hi guys,

one of my family member is graduated as BHMS (Bachelor of Homoeopathic Medicine and Surgery) and worked as Medical Record Manager and Consultant in Medical Record Department.

She is planning to get skill assessed for 224213 - Health Information Manager from VETASSESS

Would BHMS fall in recognised degree for Health Information Manager ?


----------



## juanhfer (Mar 24, 2015)

*55+5 NSW - EOI 21 March*

Hi guys, I am a 55+5 (NSW) adding myself to this thread.

Anszco: 233511 - Industrial Engineer
Age: 30 points
English: 10 points
Qualification: 15 points
NSW sponsorship: 5 points
EOI: 21 March 2016

I have a question, do we know at least 1 person invited to apply after submitting EOI with 55+5 to NSW?


----------



## tidie (Mar 22, 2016)

juanhfer said:


> Hi guys, I am a 55+5 (NSW) adding myself to this thread.
> 
> Anszco: 233511 - Industrial Engineer
> Age: 30 points
> ...


I did get invitation with 55+5 on 25th February, unfortunately my EA assessment was not ready by the time of invitation, therefore I had to let it elapse... 

Now submitted a new EOI and waiting for the next round 

Civil engineer, PTE 10 age 25 bachelor 15, Australian study 5


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

tidie said:


> I did get invitation with 55+5 on 25th February, unfortunately my EA assessment was not ready by the time of invitation, therefore I had to let it elapse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












When did you sent your first EOI?



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tidie (Mar 22, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> When did you sent your first EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


About a week before I got the invitation


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

tidie said:


> About a week before I got the invitation


So you got the invite again with 55+5 points for civil engineer? Thats great news.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied with 55+5 points for Software Engineer on 1st March 2016.

Age - 30
Education - 15
Off Site Exp - 5
On Site Exp - 5
NSW SS - 5 (If I get an invite) 
IELTS - 6.5 in all bands.

Any chances of NSW invite for me.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied with 55+5 points for Software Engineer on 1st March 2016.
> 
> ...


From what I know, there are plenty of SEs in the pool with 60+ points...competition is fierce for this occupation and you may need to improve your english score to maximize your chance...


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied with 55+5 points for Software Engineer on 1st March 2016.
> 
> ...


Bro give pte and 65+ in all sections and the wat you chances of getting invited will double as per ur scores you hold. Cheers


----------



## lilousisou (Mar 10, 2016)

hi all, may i know state sponsor requirement for English accept PTE? And can we apply state sponsor visa first at 55+5 then update EOI to apply for 189 when we have better English score?
thanks,


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

lilousisou said:


> hi all, may i know state sponsor requirement for English accept PTE? And can we apply state sponsor visa first at 55+5 then update EOI to apply for 189 when we have better English score?
> thanks,


Yes PTE is accepted by states and you can proceed with 190 and 189 later when u match 60 points.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied with 55+5 points for Software Engineer on 1st March 2016.
> 
> ...


If your 10 years experience is verifiable.......go ahead and claim.......you have plenty of chance to get invited .......as you have ample experience.............Thats what carries more weight .........Good luck


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*alot of exp in Sydney*



JP Mosa said:


> If your 10 years experience is verifiable.......go ahead and claim.......you have plenty of chance to get invited .......as you have ample experience.............Thats what carries more weight .........Good luck


Thanks Mate... I have around 2.9 years of experience from Sydney and total around 7.8 years of exp, anyway I can show this in my profile and get in the eyes of NSW team?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

is there any chance of mine to get an invitation, i applied with 55+5 points on 14th of Feb.
I am having 5 years of experience and ielts overall 7.5 lolz 
please any one tell me


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi,

I am 55 pointer with a long long wait. I have now got 489 and am going ahead with it.
As per my experience and knowledge below are the timelines for NSW.
55 - 7-9 months for invite.
60 - 3-4 months for invite.
65 - 2-3 months for invite.

This is what I have discovered so far. And I had waited long enough to give up and look for an alternative.

Thanks.
Rahul.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rd85164 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 55 pointer with a long long wait. I have now got 489 and am going ahead with it.
> As per my experience and knowledge below are the timelines for NSW.
> ...


 How much is your work experience?


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

When are the next invitations expected from NSW?


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> How much is your work experience?


I have around 7.8 years of work experience includes 2.9 years of exp from Sydney. Will that make any difference?


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

We are also from 55+5 pointers group, job code= 263111
applied last year to Victoria got rejected, then kept Eoi for NSW and waited no reply then to South Australia, nothing worked..now just applied to EOI to NSW again... on 26th lets cc...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Ausaz15 said:


> We are also from 55+5 pointers group, job code= 263111
> applied last year to Victoria got rejected, then kept Eoi for NSW and waited no reply then to South Australia, nothing worked..now just applied to EOI to NSW again... on 26th lets cc...


You mentioned about South Australia SS. Why it has not worked? Whats is your date of EOI?


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> How much is your work experience?


As per point calculator, Under 3 years.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

abhishek.kiet said:


> When are the next invitations expected from NSW?


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Use the link to check Invitation Rounds option.

Common for all, no separate invitation rounds for a state.

Hope that help,
Rahul.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ausaz15 said:


> We are also from 55+5 pointers group, job code= 263111
> applied last year to Victoria got rejected, then kept Eoi for NSW and waited no reply then to South Australia, nothing worked..now just applied to EOI to NSW again... on 26th lets cc...


Hello my Paki friend,

You can try it in 489 since it is quite quick in response. While I applied for 489, I also applied for VIC once again, and so far have heard nothing from VIC whereas already got invite on 489.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

abhishek.kiet said:


> I have around 7.8 years of work experience includes 2.9 years of exp from Sydney. Will that make any difference?


You can claim* onshore experience points which can help if you're short on point calculator. 
* Relevant work experience.


----------



## Pooja CP (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey guys 

Just a quick query.. Applying for 190 but i haven't received my Convocation certificate from the University.. Can i go ahead and apply for EOI as i have all rest of the qualification and experience documents ready? Please reply ASAP.. 
THANKS


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Pooja CP said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just a quick query.. Applying for 190 but i haven't received my Convocation certificate from the University.. Can i go ahead and apply for EOI as i have all rest of the qualification and experience documents ready? Please reply ASAP..
> THANKS


What does your skills assessment letter say?


----------



## tidie (Mar 22, 2016)

Pooja CP said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just a quick query.. Applying for 190 but i haven't received my Convocation certificate from the University.. Can i go ahead and apply for EOI as i have all rest of the qualification and experience documents ready? Please reply ASAP..
> THANKS


If you have FINALIZED assessment from authority (i.e. EA for engineers) then yes, otherwise no. 
P.S. regretfully gave up my first invitation as my assessment wasn't ready.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Pooja CP said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just a quick query.. Applying for 190 but i haven't received my Convocation certificate from the University.. Can i go ahead and apply for EOI as i have all rest of the qualification and experience documents ready? Please reply ASAP..
> THANKS


If you have other documents in tact and also if you have provisional & consolidated marks memo you should be good. ( I have applied without convocation certificate)

P.S: as per you post you stated other documents are ready. Could you break the info what you have so we can suggest you.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any chances / trends for 55+5 Engineering Technologist ?

My points break down are as follows:

Age - 30
Edu - 15
Ielts - 00 (6 each)
Exp - 10

Skills assessment positive on 4th March 16
EOI Applied 18th March 16


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Any chances / trends for 55+5 Engineering Technologist ?
> 
> My points break down are as follows:
> 
> ...


Cant say. We have people waiting since Jan 2015. It will become clear upto May 2016.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

OMG waiting since Jan 2015 :/


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> You mentioned about South Australia SS. Why it has not worked? Whats is your date of EOI?


Unfortunately we had our agents IXP VISAS FRUAD for last 4 years, we paid them full with no results, anyway after Victoria rejection we opted for NSW but since last year March to 1- July 2015, no result I called our agent in Dubai told them to apply for south Australia, which was only open for 6 days, I called 100 times and she kept saying I will do the eoi for SA, on 6th of July she said submitted it..and then same nite it was closed for 263111, 

in Aug , I called SA immigration dept, they said the EOI BY OUR NAME WAS NEVER SUBMITTED..for SA..

SO we lost the chance for that also, then fraud company ran away with, crashing dreams for so many ppl...
anyways... now we r doing everything by ourselves..we don't want to pay anyone anything..


----------



## juanhfer (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi guys. 

Assuming I receive a visa, someone knows how much time they give to move from my country to NSW?

Thanks 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

juanhfer said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Assuming I receive a visa, someone knows how much time they give to move from my country to NSW?
> 
> ...


I think you get a date, that you have to arrive on a particular date.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

You will be given an Initial Entry Date (IED). Adhere to it, and you'll be fine.



juanhfer said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Assuming I receive a visa, someone knows how much time they give to move from my country to NSW?
> 
> ...


----------



## juanhfer (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi guys (again),

I am a 55+5 pointer and am 32 years old. 

Someone knows if they would prioritise due to the fact that I will loose points soon for my age?

English: 10 points
Qualification: 15 points
Age: 30 points (until October). 
Total: 55 + 5 NSW

Industrial Engineer (233511). 

Cheers!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

I see no reason why they would or should; generally, they'll prioritise based on demand and how many points you accumulate without state sponsorship.

Apologies if that sounds harsh, but I see no point in creating false hope.



juanhfer said:


> Hi guys (again),
> 
> I am a 55+5 pointer and am 32 years old.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Ausaz15 said:


> Unfortunately we had our agents IXP VISAS FRUAD for last 4 years, we paid them full with no results, anyway after Victoria rejection we opted for NSW but since last year March to 1- July 2015, no result I called our agent in Dubai told them to apply for south Australia, which was only open for 6 days, I called 100 times and she kept saying I will do the eoi for SA, on 6th of July she said submitted it..and then same nite it was closed for 263111,
> 
> in Aug , I called SA immigration dept, they said the EOI BY OUR NAME WAS NEVER SUBMITTED..for SA..
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. For SA it actually was not opened for 6 days. It gets opened on 6 July and special conditions became applicable same day AFAIK. Moreover apart from EOI you also have to submit a separate application for SA SS. So be ready for this July.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

Anyone got invites from NSW? When is the next draw expected?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Anyone got invites from NSW? When is the next draw expected?


No news on any invites today from anyone. Correct me if am wrong.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Ausaz15 said:


> Unfortunately we had our agents IXP VISAS FRUAD for last 4 years, we paid them full with no results, anyway after Victoria rejection we opted for NSW but since last year March to 1- July 2015, no result I called our agent in Dubai told them to apply for south Australia, which was only open for 6 days, I called 100 times and she kept saying I will do the eoi for SA, on 6th of July she said submitted it..and then same nite it was closed for 263111,
> 
> in Aug , I called SA immigration dept, they said the EOI BY OUR NAME WAS NEVER SUBMITTED..for SA..
> 
> ...


Thats really sad news to hear about your consultancy which you applied thru. Dont worry there are so many ppl here who can help u and guide you in each and every step required. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> thats really sad news to hear about your consultancy which you applied thru. Dont worry there are so many ppl here who can help u and guide you in each and every step required. Wish you all the best.


thank you for care and support... i hope we all get our invitations soon..


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I thank God for this thread. I had a funny experience. After my Skills Assessment from Engineers Australia, I thought I merited extra 5 points for meeting Australia study requirements so I assumed myself having 60 points for 189. WA first sent me an ITA for 190 but I have not lodged an application because I don't have any job offers. To my delight I was issued an ITA for 189. As you'll see, I can't apply for it so I created a new EOI for SS in NSW. As at now, I have two invitations I can't use (it seems). Below is my profile:

Age 15 points 
Education 15 points 
Experience 15 points 
English 10 points. 
SS 5 points 
Total 60 points 
Anzsco 233512 mechanical engineer 

Any advise?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

drjengoa said:


> I thank God for this thread. I had a funny experience. After my Skills Assessment from Engineers Australia, I thought I merited extra 5 points for meeting Australia study requirements so I assumed myself having 60 points for 189. WA first sent me an ITA for 190 but I have not lodged an application because I don't have any job offers. To my delight I was issued an ITA for 189. As you'll see, I can't apply for it so I created a new EOI for SS in NSW. As at now, I have two invitations I can't use (it seems). Below is my profile:
> 
> Age 15 points
> Education 15 points
> ...


No you cant use them. You will lose visa fees for overclaiming points. Age 15 points that seems injustice.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Pradeep Choudhary (Apr 2, 2016)

*60+5 nsw 261111*

Hi All.,

ANZSCO 2611111 BA
Score 60+5
waiting invitation
EOI submission=10th march 2016


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

hi, 
I have currently 55 points, can any body tell me procedure to apply for NSW SS
I have mentioned 190 category in my EOI and selected NSW as sponsor state.
I dont know what is next procedure


----------



## Sheraz Daw (Mar 8, 2016)

sambat said:


> hi,
> I have currently 55 points, can any body tell me procedure to apply for NSW SS
> I have mentioned 190 category in my EOI and selected NSW as sponsor state.
> I dont know what is next procedure



Wait till invitation ... everyone is waiting here after submitting EOI ... 

I am really glad to see a 1st mechanical engineer to have submitted EOI on this thread ... 

I am also from Pak and looking to submit EOI in 233512 category ...


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Sheraz Daw said:


> Wait till invitation ... everyone is waiting here after submitting EOI ...
> 
> I am really glad to see a 1st mechanical engineer to have submitted EOI on this thread ...
> 
> I am also from Pak and looking to submit EOI in 233512 category ...


nice to hear from you.
I am going to take PTE A test today and hoping to improve my score


----------



## Umer Siddiqui (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Folks
I am a New User here.
Waiting for NSW SS invite 

I have given 3 ielts test ,every time i got one 6.5 score, rest all above 7 in other modules..
Now i have been thinking to do CAE-Cambridge Advance English test, as PTE is not offered in Pakistan..
Did any one of you have any insight about CAE ,i mean how much i need to score so that i got proficient score & get 10 points .. 
I heard ,total points are 210 ,and you have to score 185 to get 10 points..
If any one have info regarding CAE ,please Update ...

My breakdown of points
NSW EOI applied =10th Nov 2015
Electronics Engineer= 233411
AGE=30
Experience =10
Education=15
English Language=0
SS=5 ??
so 55+ 5 !!!


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Glad to see this thread, I have filed my EOI for Systems Analyst (261112) on 30th March'16.

My points are 55+5 with Proficient English ( PTE, Overall 80, L 87, R 72, W 80, S 90) as I read this on thread that applicants with Proficient English have more chances to receive the invite sooner. Please advise.

Can anyone suggest when can I expect the invitation please?

Best wishes to everyone to get the invites soon!!

Many Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Umer Siddiqui said:


> Hi Folks
> I am a New User here.
> Waiting for NSW SS invite
> 
> ...


Hi Umer,

As I can see that you sat IELTS thrice and still didn't get the required score. So, I would suggest you to try in some other country, you can try in Dubai if possible for you.

I've seen people on this forum, they sat PTE exam in different countries or cities to get the right score for them. My friend sat IELTS 5 times and missed by .5 in writing. He sat PTE for the first time and got 8 which means 20 points.
Just a warm suggestion for you.

All the best!!


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you Vikram_99,
I think I have to do that too to get the required 20 points in English. My first advice to anyone here is: whatever you want to do, do it as fast as possible. One of the problems I gave myself was the feeling that I had time. I thought of this migration process in 2010, sat for my first ielts and got a score that would have made me migrate easily but I thought there was time on my side as I was studying for an MSc online. I later assumed a PhD admission in Australia could guarantee an easy entrance into the country but perhaps because of my poor undergraduate grades I've been denied the admission. I had to start the migration process all over again. By late 2014, I sent Engineers Australia my documents for assessment, after series of communications, I was given a positive outcome in August 2015. I registered in EOI in September 2015 with 55 points. In October I turned 40 and lost 10 points. Anyway I sat for ielts and had 10 points in February 2016 bringing me back to 55 points. I'm just seeing there's an option for PTE-A. While I'm looking for a state sponsorship, I'm about registering for PTE- A to boost my points. 
In summary, whatever you want to do, do it as fast as possible because time waits for no one.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

drjengoa said:


> Thank you Vikram_99,
> I think I have to do that too to get the required 20 points in English. My first advice to anyone here is: whatever you want to do, do it as fast as possible. One of the problems I gave myself was the feeling that I had time. I thought of this migration process in 2010, sat for my first ielts and got a score that would have made me migrate easily but I thought there was time on my side as I was studying for an MSc online. I later assumed a PhD admission in Australia could guarantee an easy entrance into the country but perhaps because of my poor undergraduate grades I've been denied the admission. I had to start the migration process all over again. By late 2014, I sent Engineers Australia my documents for assessment, after series of communications, I was given a positive outcome in August 2015. I registered in EOI in September 2015 with 55 points. In October I turned 40 and lost 10 points. Anyway I sat for ielts and had 10 points in February 2016 bringing me back to 55 points. I'm just seeing there's an option for PTE-A. While I'm looking for a state sponsorship, I'm about registering for PTE- A to boost my points.
> In summary, whatever you want to do, do it as fast as possible because time waits for no one.


Yes Drjengoa,
Very true...all the best to you and the right time to do anything is NOW.


----------



## Sheraz Daw (Mar 8, 2016)

sambat said:


> nice to hear from you.
> I am going to take PTE A test today and hoping to improve my score


Lucky you .. as you can give PTE-A in UAE  ... don't know why PTE has not started in Pak ...


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?

I am posting on behalf of my friend.

My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were. 
He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.

He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.

Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?

Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.

Early retort is awaited ?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?
> 
> I am posting on behalf of my friend.
> 
> ...


There is some way by which result can be sent to assessment authority directly. Also you can email Ielts centre about your problem.


----------



## Amy05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

EOI submitted on 12th March 2016 with below points segregation.

Age: 30
Education:15
PTE A: 10
NSW SS :5 
CODE: 261111 (ICT Business Anlayst)
Total - 55+5

Any idea when would I get the invitation?

Thanks & Regards,
Aman


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Pte*



sambat said:


> nice to hear from you.
> I am going to take PTE A test today and hoping to improve my score


Dear according to my information there is no PTE exam in pakistan , you must have booked the test outside pakistan .
kindly share your views


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear according to my information there is no PTE exam in pakistan , you must have booked the test outside pakistan .
> kindly share your views


I am currently living in dubai, and I took test here. I got 61 in speaking so still i am at 55 points. I will attempt an other test in few days. If you get invite with 60 pionts let me know as on 20th may, I will complete my 8 years of experience and then I can also claim 60 points without English even


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?
> 
> I am posting on behalf of my friend.
> 
> ...


Contact their customer care, they charge for sending a new Test Result


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I once had an experience when my ielts result got missing in transit and was sent to another state in my country. I had to send emails to British Council explaining the situation. They sent me another Test Report Form with my actual grades. The wait is tiring but my advice is, contact British Council by email, phone or go to their nearest office, explaining the situation.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

All the best to all the 55+5 pointers. We should be expecting some good news soon.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I agree with you. Congratulations to them all. Let's keep hope alive.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Amy05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EOI submitted on 12th March 2016 with below points segregation.
> 
> ...


Hey Aman

as of now there are lot of 55+5 pointers. So for now you have to just relax and once you hear any 55 pointer stating he is invited you might want to be prepared. Also note there are about 1000 invites left is what I assume. Good luck. Cheers mate.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*thanks*



jakurati said:


> Hey Aman
> 
> as of now there are lot of 55+5 pointers. So for now you have to just relax and once you hear any 55 pointer stating he is invited you might want to be prepared. Also note there are about 1000 invites left is what I assume. Good luck. Cheers mate.


Thanks alot for your information ,even i am also 55 pointer want to be your friend


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

jakurati said:


> Hey Aman
> 
> as of now there are lot of 55+5 pointers. So for now you have to just relax and once you hear any 55 pointer stating he is invited you might want to be prepared. Also note there are about 1000 invites left is what I assume. Good luck. Cheers mate.


Hello friend,
I m too with 55+5 NSW eoi on 13/10/15 Engg technologist profile.
Waiting for invitation.
Age-30
English-competent
Exp-7years 11 months -10
Degree-15
State-5
55+5 points
What r our chances?


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Has anyone got the invite?

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> Thanks alot for your information ,even i am also 55 pointer want to be your friend


with pleasure Jamaloo


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello friend,
> I m too with 55+5 NSW eoi on 13/10/15 Engg technologist profile.
> Waiting for invitation.
> Age-30
> ...


Looking at yesterdays invites I have hope. Lets wait for the next round and how it turns out. Based on that we can assume something out of it. I dont want to make you all exited now. Lets give it sometime so we can see how it will go in weeks to come. All the best to u & other in the thread =)


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Has anyone got the invite?
> 
> ...


Not yet mate. 55 pointers should have to wait for another week and see how the outcome will be.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm a 55 pointer too and I'm waiting 
English 10
Experience 15
Education 15
Age 15
Mechanical engineer 

Congratulations once again to those invited.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

drjengoa said:


> I'm a 55 pointer too and I'm waiting
> 
> English 10
> 
> ...






I'm a 55 industrial engineer. Let's see if next week give us some news!

Sent from mTalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

I am a 55 Engineering Technologist with 5+ experience and with 6 each in ielts.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

I got email from skilled support asking to clarify some issues. 
Anyone got the same e-mail. 
If yes, when your visa was granted. 
I hope after replying to this e-mail, i can get the grant very soon.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't know if anyone can provide answers to your questions. Please tell if you previously received an Invitation.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

I sent an EOI on October 12, 2015 for NSW 190 and 489 visa. I am an occupational therapist with 55+5 points. I didn't receive an invite for 190, but I did get a nomination from a regional area and was invited for 489 visa last Feb 2016. Upon receiving this invite, I immediately sent another EOI for 190 just in case I still have a chance for invitation while I process my papers for 489 visa.

I lodged another one last February 10, 2016 and much to my surprise, I got an invitation 2 weeks later and an approval another 2 weeks after invitation. I lodged my visa 2 weeks ago and hoping for good news soon.

I don't know how this will help anyone. This got me confused also since I didn't get an invite on my October EOI but I got one for my February EOI almost immediately.

Maybe NSW does it randomly? I'm not so sure but I am happy to be waiting for the golden email and praying all of you will get yours soon.

Always have hope!


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm happy for you. 190 ITAs are sent when there is need so maybe there was no need then but now there is. 
Congratulations to you.


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

What is my chance in NSW base on this detail :

Age=34 --- > 25 point
IELTS = 6,6,6,6 --- > 0 point
Experience=9 years --- > 15 point
Eduation=Bsc. --- > 15 point
Occupation= Developer programmer (ACS accceptance) 

thx


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

ahmedsomir said:


> What is my chance in NSW base on this detail :
> 
> Age=34 --- > 25 point
> IELTS = 6,6,6,6 --- > 0 point
> ...


For a BSc. Dont consider 15 points. Consider 10 as it would equate to 3 year program as per aqf.
If 9 years is overall experience, then deduction of 2-6 years based on how related code and education are.
I would suggest try ielts or pte and aim 7 each.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Deductions can be ascertained after skills assessment. The assessing body is the one who can say what to and where to deduct from.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Like many others, you'll wait and see.


----------



## radhakrishna (Apr 8, 2016)

I need some clarification on 190 visa

I submitted an EOI on 18th April 2016 with the below points

Age: 30
Education: 15
English(PTE): 10 (L:77 R:70 W: 71 S: 87)
State: 5 (Expected)
Total : 55+5

My consultant did not select any specific state in the EOI form, He selected Any State and told me that i can get an invite from any state.

My ANZSCO Code: 261111
ICT Business Analyst.

What are my chances of getting a state nomination?
What are my chances of getting a PR?

Kindly Clarify.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

radhakrishna said:


> I need some clarification on 190 visa
> 
> I submitted an EOI on 18th April 2016 with the below points
> 
> ...


Hello Radhakrishna,

Am afraid that wont fetch you an invite. You are ideally suppose to show ur interest in one state atleast. Here u are on 55+5 points so getting an invite from NSW will be next to impossible as per the trend. Please have that changed to NSW option. As of now thr are many backlogs and 55 pointers are waiting for a while now and getting an invite soon is bit difficult. See if there any chances to gain points in PTE maybe?


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

*Waiting for ITA*

Hi,

I'm trying to get an invitation by 190 NSW state nomination,
My job code is 261313(SE) , My points are divided as follows;

30 : Age 
15 : Qualification
10 : IELTS(L-8.5, R-7.5, W-7, S-7.5)
05 : State 
--------
60
====

According to my skill assessment although I have 3 years of experience they have taken on to account only 1 year, so I cant claim points for experiance 

I have submitted for EOI on 8/4/2016 

I want to know what are my chances of getting an invitation? 
how long will it take under current situation? 
Will I have a chance in July 2016?
Could someone please clarify :confused2:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

Pradeep Choudhary said:


> Hi All.,
> 
> ANZSCO 2611111 BA
> Score 60+5
> ...


Hi Pradeep,

Did you get the invite by now?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ceejee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to get an invitation by 190 NSW state nomination,
> My job code is 261313(SE) , My points are divided as follows;
> ...


At the moment we cant predict how soon you will get your invite as myself am waiting since Oct '15 and thr are couple more back logs even before who yet to receive an invite. So have some patience and see how it will progress and based on next time invites flow out we can predict something. Mean while you can prepare for PTE or IELTS so can stand better chance to get an invite sooner with 20 points on english. Cheers mate


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

jakurati said:


> At the moment we cant predict how soon you will get your invite as myself am waiting since Oct '15 and thr are couple more back logs even before who yet to receive an invite. So have some patience and see how it will progress and based on next time invites flow out we can predict something. Mean while you can prepare for PTE or IELTS so can stand better chance to get an invite sooner with 20 points on english. Cheers mate


I think anyone desiring 20 points from English should sit for PTE and not ielts. Meanwhile I also think the points from English is overrated. My reason is, a PhD is given 20 points as anyone making 8/9 in ielts. I think it's not right. More so, jumping from 0 in English to 10 to 20 is itself not encouraging. If someone can have a half band, why not have 5 additional points, say from 5 to 10 and then 15 to 20.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

drjengoa said:


> I think anyone desiring 20 points from English should sit for PTE and not ielts. Meanwhile I also think the points from English is overrated. My reason is, a PhD is given 20 points as anyone making 8/9 in ielts. I think it's not right. More so, jumping from 0 in English to 10 to 20 is itself not encouraging. If someone can have a half band, why not have 5 additional points, say from 5 to 10 and then 15 to 20.


You dont have PTE is not every country so you that is the reason why I said either PTE or IETLS. More over PTE is not easy as everyone thinks as every exam body has their own way of correction. I really dint get the other statement you have given on PhD? You may want to elaborate it?


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi there,

Did anyone invited with 6 on each in IELTS within the last 2 years in the field of IT or especially development programming?
If yes .. in NSW or other territories.

thanks


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

drjengoa said:


> I think anyone desiring 20 points from English should sit for PTE and not ielts. Meanwhile I also think the points from English is overrated. My reason is, a PhD is given 20 points as anyone making 8/9 in ielts. I think it's not right. More so, jumping from 0 in English to 10 to 20 is itself not encouraging. If someone can have a half band, why not have 5 additional points, say from 5 to 10 and then 15 to 20.


Well thats the points system and more over you dont have so many PhD's in reality. Just look at ur friends circle and see how many are PhD holder. Its may be their way to appreciate for studying a bit more than us or for a step more that they took and us left back. 

And yeah anyone need 20 points on english can go with PTE but its not easy as we think as I personally wrote twice but the second attempt also fetched with 10 points as my over all was 79+ but one of the sections I scored 76  hard luck but thats fine.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ahmedsomir said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Did anyone invited with 6 on each in IELTS within the last 2 years in the field of IT or especially development programming?
> If yes .. in NSW or other territories.
> ...



Hey Ahmed try this URL. It might come to ur help - https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

*Please update you signatures guys*

Hi guys a request to all to have their signatures updated and also make sure we register our information on this website - https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190.

Thanks!


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

jakurati said:


> At the moment we cant predict how soon you will get your invite as myself am waiting since Oct '15 and thr are couple more back logs even before who yet to receive an invite. So have some patience and see how it will progress and based on next time invites flow out we can predict something. Mean while you can prepare for PTE or IELTS so can stand better chance to get an invite sooner with 20 points on english. Cheers mate


Thanks jakurati!
Does anyone know when will SA invitation round will re-open?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ceejee said:


> Thanks jakurati!
> Does anyone know when will SA invitation round will re-open?


Sorry Ceejee am not aware of how SA works. You can search for threads related to SA may be??


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

I want to renew my ACS and My immi agent has shutdown office. To renew my assessment, I need applicant Id and password which I don't have. Kindly advise what is the solution and how I can I proceed? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> I want to renew my ACS and My immi agent has shutdown office. To renew my assessment, I need applicant Id and password which I don't have. Kindly advise what is the solution and how I can I proceed?
> Thanks in advance.


When you say shut its closed permanently? If thats the case you can submit it once again as a fresh applicant.


----------



## Amy05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Any luck with 55+5 invitation?

Regards,
Aman


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Amy05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any luck with 55+5 invitation?
> 
> ...


Not yet. But seems that there shall be on this friday. Lets hope for the best.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Not yet. But seems that there shall be on this friday. Lets hope for the best. Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Do NSW send invites on specific dates similar to the 189 invite rounds?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

chouse said:


> Do NSW send invites on specific dates similar to the 189 invite rounds?


No.

But the trend shows that they send on fridays mostly.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> No. But the trend shows that they send on fridays mostly. Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Amy05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any luck with 55+5 invitation?
> 
> ...


nothing for now


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

We are waiting for NSW from last 3 months but no nomination yet, we were hopeful that South Australia will from 1 July but our bad luck, they released news that they will only take 70 pointers from now on it is so depressing...


----------



## Amy05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes thats true. But you can submit EOI for Victoria too.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

I will join the gang for 55+5 nsw waiting list.
Building associate 
Age:15
Qualification:15
Proficient English:10
Experience 14 yrs:15
State:5
Total:60
Any chances of invite?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

Ausaz15 said:


> We are waiting for NSW from last 3 months but no nomination yet, we were hopeful that South Australia will from 1 July but our bad luck, they released news that they will only take 70 pointers from now on it is so depressing...


Can I know where did you get this info that only 70 pointers will be selected to SA from now on?


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

ceejee said:


> Can I know where did you get this info that only 70 pointers will be selected to SA from now on?


https://www.anzscosearch.com/quick-news/
I keep myself updated through this website so can learn the latest news about all immigration to Australia 
I advice everyone to keep themselves updated through this website..

once I read this news I was disappointed to confirm it I emailed South Australia through their official website.. and they replied that your not eligible to apply it will be refused because ICT ppl need to have 70 points now..


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

Ausaz15 said:


> https://www.anzscosearch.com/quick-news/
> I keep myself updated through this website so can learn the latest news about all immigration to Australia
> I advice everyone to keep themselves updated through this website..
> 
> once I read this news I was disappointed to confirm it I emailed South Australia through their official website.. and they replied that your not eligible to apply it will be refused because ICT ppl need to have 70 points now..


Thanks for the link mate, very sad news for us who looked for a chance in SA July 2016 round


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

jakurati said:


> Well thats the points system and more over you dont have so many PhD's in reality. Just look at ur friends circle and see how many are PhD holder. Its may be their way to appreciate for studying a bit more than us or for a step more that they took and us left back.
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah anyone need 20 points on english can go with PTE but its not easy as we think as I personally wrote twice but the second attempt also fetched with 10 points as my over all was 79+ but one of the sections I scored 76  hard luck but thats fine.




Jakurati, my suggestion to you would be to prepare for couple weeks and give PTE third time. If you crack it you gain 10 points straight and move into the 65+5 bracket. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am just wondering what will be for us in the new financial year 2016-17?
I mean 55+5 will there be any hope?


----------



## nbt (Feb 17, 2016)

Join the club


----------



## nani0506 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello All,

I'm in the club of 55 pointers too...;-)

AGE: 30
QUALIFICATION: 15
ENGLISH PROFICIENCY: 10
EXPERIENCE: 00
------------------------------------------
55
------------------------------------------

ACS Positive received: 02-JUN-2016
ANZSCO: 261313- Software Engineer
EOI Submitted: 02-JUN-2016

**Waiting for the invitation.

Wish you all Good Luck Folks..


----------



## platon.abolf (Jan 20, 2016)

ceejee said:


> Thanks for the link mate, very sad news for us who looked for a chance in SA July 2016 round


Which cities come under SA please ?

I am little confused about the states. I intend to apply for Melbourne. Could you please help me, which state nomination is this[Melbourne] and for Sydney otherwise?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

platon.abolf said:


> Which cities come under SA please ?
> 
> I am little confused about the states. I intend to apply for Melbourne. Could you please help me, which state nomination is this[Melbourne] and for Sydney otherwise?



Adelaide,SA
Melb in VIC 
Darwin, NT
Perth,WA
Sydney,NSW
Hobart,TAS
Brisbane,QLD
Canberra,ACT


----------



## engr.myan (Jan 4, 2016)

*Anxiously Awaiting for Email of NSW for 190 visa score:55+5*

Hello Dears,
I lodged EOI for NSW on 07-05-2016 for ANZCO code 233513, but still waiting their email. So could anyone can tell me in how much time NSW mostly reply, especially in my case? While, my details are mentioned below:

Skilled - Subclass 190 | Production and Plant Engineer - 233513

25/12/1986 – EA (CDR) App. Submitted
19/04/2016 – EA (CDR) +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-8.0, R-7.5, W-6.0, S-6.0 | Overall - 7.0)
07/05/2016 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts (State Nomination)


Next Steps:
XX/XX/2016 - NSW Invite | 
XX/XX/2016 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | 
XX/XX/2016 – Skill Select Invitation to apply for 190 visa | 
XX/XX/2016 - 190 visa application to DIBP | 
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | 
XX/XX/2016 - Case officer assigned
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |

Awaiting response from your side.


Regards,


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Adelaide,SA
> Melb in VIC
> Darwin, NT
> Perth,WA
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

Any predictions on when would 55+5 ones getting Invitations?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

engr.myan said:


> Hello Dears,
> I lodged EOI for NSW on 07-05-2016 for ANZCO code 233513, but still waiting their email. So could anyone can tell me in how much time NSW mostly reply, especially in my case? While, my details are mentioned below:
> 
> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Production and Plant Engineer - 233513
> ...


I sent my eoi on march. Still wating.

My Anzsco code is 233511

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nani0506 (Apr 6, 2016)

The new update from NSW on state sponsorship says 

"We plan to start issuing invitations for the 2016-17 financial year from late July 2016. We will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). There have been no changes to the list."

So lets check our luck by the end of july. most of the 65+ and 60+ pointers are in the queue ahead of us who needs to be cleared first then goes with the backlog waiting list of 55+ since January 2016.

Any update from you please post here folks.
_________________________________________

EOI Submitted: June 2, 2016
Points: 55 (Age-30, PTE-A 10, Qualification- 15)


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

nani0506 said:


> The new update from NSW on state sponsorship says
> 
> "We plan to start issuing invitations for the 2016-17 financial year from late July 2016. We will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). There have been no changes to the list."
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this Nani, however, there are people waiting for the last year as well..backlog is huge I guess.... Hope to get the invite sooner...

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ganguri (Jul 11, 2016)

hi i have applied for invitation for both 190 and 489 for electrical engineer with 60 and 65 points on 28th june 2016.
eoi launched : 28th june 2016

does any received nsw sponsor invitations for 190 and 489
can some suggest the valuable information for time taking


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Anybody knows when is the last time NSW sent invitation to Industrial Engineers (55+5 or 60+5)? Thank you.


----------



## Viku183 (Jul 20, 2016)

I am also Waiting for Invitation 55+5, Submission of my EOI is 2 of July 2016 for 342315 occupation, I totally dont have any idea,,, Any one of same occupation.?


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

I think it could take at least a couple more weeks for us to get invitations as NSW is issuing invitations for 65+ pointers at the moment. Hope for the best.


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

I am waiting from June 2015 and now loosing hope for invitation 
55 + 5
Mechanical engineer



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I waiting from march 2016. I think that people with 55 + 5 who submitted on this financial year shouldn't expect for an invitation soon. There is plenty of people who is waiting from the past financial year and before. Now the options are to increase your score or still waiting, considering there is plenty of people waiting. The exception could be people with a rare occupation.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

23 Jul - EOI for QLD 
25 Jul - invited to apply for nomination
27 Jul - applied for nomination 
28 Jul - nomination & visa invite 

19 Jul - applied for Victoria nomination, no acknowledgement yet 

Now I'm confused whether to wait for NSW or Victoria invite or not ? 

Not sure about ICT job prospects in QLD? 

55+5
(english - 10,
exp - 5 as 9.5 yrs total, 4.5 yrs ACS) 
261311


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

Good to know that they are inviting with 55 + 5 pts 

I have applied EOI for QLD on 29th July with the same points for 261311

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

Brisbane has lesser opportunities compared to Sydney and Melbourne. But I guess, it might have lesser competition also. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Could you please share your points details ? Just wanted to know whether you have 5 or 10 points for exp.



RBS said:


> Good to know that they are inviting with 55 + 5 pts
> 
> I have applied EOI for QLD on 29th July with the same points for 261311
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Could you please share your points details ? Just wanted to know whether you have 5 or 10 points for exp.


Education : 15 pts
Age: 30 pts
Experience: 10 pts 
English: 0 pts ( R:8, L:7.5, S:7.5, W: 6.5 )
Total: 55 pts


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

RBS said:


> Education : 15 pts
> Age: 30 pts
> Experience: 10 pts
> English: 0 pts ( R:8, L:7.5, S:7.5, W: 6.5 )
> ...




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

ENg technologist 233914 EOI submitted on 6 jan2016. 55 +5 point. waited to this day yet nothing happened


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

trovant said:


> ENg technologist 233914 EOI submitted on 6 jan2016. 55 +5 point. waited to this day yet nothing happened


Why didnt you apply for queensland ? 


I m engg tech and got nomination from QLD

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Why didnt you apply for queensland ?
> 
> 
> I m engg tech and got nomination from QLD
> ...




Hi,

Please advise for QLD
Mechanical engineer
English -0
55+5



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

Cant bcause i had 1 year exp. In indonesia


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> trovant said:
> 
> 
> > ENg technologist 233914 EOI submitted on 6 jan2016. 55 +5 point. waited to this day yet nothing happened
> ...





Cant bcause i had 1 year exp. In indonesia

Whats ur point breakdown btw?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys
i have read the whole thread and not a single invite for 55 pointers which is kind of upsetting.
i am going to apply for my skill assessment through EA today via fast track route and if i get positive outcome, i will be in the same 55 pointers boat.
i have ielts 8 in all bands except writing which in 7 unfortunately.
so my only option could be to go for Pearson academic in dubai and try to get 79+ each.
any thoughts?
PS: i am telecommunication engineer.
regards


----------



## nani0506 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello Folks,

Any updates from invitees, or did anyone have something to update.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Subscribing !

ANZ code - 261313
Education - Bachelor's - 15
Age - 25 years - 30
English - IELTS - 9,9,7,7 | PTE - 90,90,84,74 | 'Proficient' - 10
EOI 190 NSW - 55 + 5 - 08th August 2016

Let's see what 2016-2017 has in store for us :fingerscrossed:

All the best to you all


----------



## Ash061 (Aug 13, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Subscribing !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello OzcallingUs 

I am in pretty much the same scenario. Does that mean you applied with 55 points and later received nomination, resulting your point up to 60 ? 

Are we still allowed to put EOI having points 55 ? 

I appreciate your time to reply, Cheers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Ash061 said:


> Hello OzcallingUs
> 
> I am in pretty much the same scenario. Does that mean you applied with 55 points and later received nomination, resulting your point up to 60 ?
> 
> ...


I applied EOI under 190 and 55 is allowed for that. For 189 the minimum score is 60. I'm yet to receive the invitation.

Hope that helps !


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

2 friends of mine was invited with 55+5, but not NSW, it's Queensland


----------



## parveen14 (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone got invitation from NSW ( 55+5 ) ?

Any expert here ?  , When last person with points 55+5 got invitation from NSW
My Program code is 2613**


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

I am still wating..
Civil Engineer professional 
5 years experience..
Ielts 6.5 average. 
55+5 nsw..

Hope next round..finger cross


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> No you cant use them. You will lose visa fees for overclaiming points. Age 15 points that seems injustice.


I received ITA for family sponsor 489 and I've lodged my application, uploading documents. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Vikram_99 said:


> Yes Drjengoa,
> Very true...all the best to you and the right time to do anything is NOW.


Vikram, 
Got invited for 489 family sponsor, I am going with it. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

drjengoa said:


> Vikram,
> Got invited for 489 family sponsor, I am going with it.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


That's great Drjengoa, congrats, happy for you 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Vikram_99 said:


> That's great Drjengoa, congrats, happy for you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


Thank you Vikram_99

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi all 
I submitted my EOI for NSW visa sc190 on May 11th I have 55 points without state sponsership What are my chances for getting invited?! Does anyone know what is the score for dental techinician who have already been invited?! Age: 31 (30 points) Education: australian diploma (10 points) Experience: 3 years (10 points) australian study 5 , State sponsorship: 5 points.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Need suggestion from Experts here ...

261311
55 + 5 (English - 10)

- VIC rejection in Jan'16 (no specific reason suggested), applied again on 19th July and waiting for the outcome
- QLD sponsorship in July, need to file visa before end of Sept

As both are under separate EOI, should I wait for VIC sponsorship or go ahead with QLD sponsored visa?

What are the job prospects for IT professional in Brisbane?


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone who got invite for 55+5 yesterday?
Any Industrial Engineer who received SS?

Thanks.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

KennyP said:


> Anyone who got invite for 55+5 yesterday?
> Any Industrial Engineer who received SS?
> 
> Thanks.


It seems that for Industrial engineers the thing is very slow

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Any 55+5 pointer Network Engineer 263111 has been nominated recently? I'd appreciate any feedback. According to myimmitracker there is little hope =/ 

Thanks.


----------



## Rames (Mar 28, 2016)

Guys....i am 55+5=60 for NSW nomination, with Electrical Engineer and ILETS 6 each...EOI: 26-Mar-16.

No invitation till date, may I know if someone got invitation after Mar-16?


----------



## Rames (Mar 28, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> It seems that for Industrial engineers the thing is very slow
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


hey, you ubmitted EOI in Mar-16.

Did you get invitation?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Rames said:


> hey, you ubmitted EOI in Mar-16.
> 
> Did you get invitation?


Nope

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone invited ?

Sent from OnePlus using TapTalk. Kindly ignore grammatical errors as sent from mobile phone.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*on the same boat*



parveen14 said:


> Anyone got invitation from NSW ( 55+5 ) ?
> 
> Any expert here ?  , When last person with points 55+5 got invitation from NSW
> My Program code is 2613**


I think it was April 2015.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

Dear all
I have applied for EA assesment for 233311 Electrical Engineer 


I am currently holding 0 marks for experience, since I have 2 years work experience, but even without it I can touch 65 and state nomination included it will get 70.

I am planning for 190 Nsw state nomination .

Is there any threshold requirement for marks in experience, because there nsw state site does not indicate so while on Victoria state site they say to have minimum 1 year experience.

I hope seniors will enlighten. 
Regards


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello mates,

I am gonna fill my EOI for NSW with 55+5 points (without English). Will there any chance for Civil Engineering Technician? 
I recently got Vetassess assessment and They have assessed my Dip as well as MEng degree. (They have assessed my masters as AQF Bachelors degree). So I am gonna claim 15 points for qualifications.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,
Any invites for 2335? Industrial Engineers to be exact 55+5 ?

Age 30 
Qualification 15 
English 10 (PTE overall score 80 but Speaking 77) 
+5 NSW SS 
**1 year work experience inside Australia [REJECTED BY ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA]

Anyone who claimed work exp inside Australia in NSW application but didn't submit assessment letter from assessing body?


----------



## JD_Civil (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello frienda,
I have my Masters in Construction Engineering and Management from India.
I would be able to accumulate 55 points till June.
But I don't have any points related to Work Experience.
So I am in great dilemma I have to show my experience to EA for Skill Assessment?


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

JD_Civil said:


> Hello frienda,
> I have my Masters in Construction Engineering and Management from India.
> I would be able to accumulate 55 points till June.
> But I don't have any points related to Work Experience.
> So I am in great dilemma I have to show my experience to EA for Skill Assessment?


Hi there, 

In my case, I also have a MEng Degree in Civil Engineering. But I do not have work experience as a civil engineer. Unfortunately EA insists to have minimum of 1yr to assess as a civil engineer. So I decided to apply as engineering technician (by using my diploma).

Sorry mate, EA will definitely ask minimum 1yr experience to assess you as a engineer.  you may email them and ask this by yourself. They will confirm it further i think.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

I've gotten invitation, pending approval


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I've gotten invitation, pending approval


Congratzzzz.... Seems like 55+5 pointers have a chance :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

kklas said:


> Congratzzzz.... Seems like 55+5 pointers have a chance :fingerscrossed:


Nope, he is not 55+5

he is :
Points : 70(189) 
Points : 75 (190) 

PTE A : 9/1/2017
L(88), R(84), S(90), W(83)


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kklas said:


> Congratzzzz.... Seems like 55+5 pointers have a chance :fingerscrossed:


He is 70+5


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Lol... I did not see it. So why is he in this thread?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello,
I have missed this thread. Hope my details will be helpful for structural engineers.. 

233214 Structural Engineer
55+5 NSW 
EOI 16.01.2017
Invite 09.02.2017
Paid fees 14.02.2017
Nomination Approval.. 22.02.2017
visa lodgement.. planing

thanks


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Sammani said:


> Hello,
> I have missed this thread. Hope my details will be helpful for structural engineers..
> 
> 233214 Structural Engineer
> ...


from EOI to ITA, such a quick one


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> from EOI to ITA, such a quick one



yeah.. Structural engineers are quite rare... that can be the reason...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Oz Calling- when you say applied with 55 points in 190, it means, 5 points you got from state right?


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hello,
> I have missed this thread. Hope my details will be helpful for structural engineers..
> 
> 233214 Structural Engineer
> ...


Kindly clear me one thing
After we lodge NSW EOI ...state invites us and after invitation we submit nsw fees and after that they approve ..... What happens next then is there a wait for immigration department ?.....Hope u can clarify me !


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

umairgr said:


> Kindly clear me one thing
> After we lodge NSW EOI ...state invites us and after invitation we submit nsw fees and after that they approve ..... What happens next then is there a wait for immigration department ?.....Hope u can clarify me !


EOI, then state invitation, then paying fees, then State approves it.. upon this approval we receive an email on the same day from skillselect saying "Invitation to Apply for Visa" after that we have to lodge visa within 60 days.. that's it.. normally it takes 3 months..


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

Sammani said:


> EOI, then state invitation, then paying fees, then State approves it.. upon this approval we receive an email on the same day from skillselect saying "Invitation to Apply for Visa" after that we have to lodge visa within 60 days.. that's it.. normally it takes 3 months..


wow nice and at what time do we need partner documents ....when the immigration department asks to apply for visa and gives 60 days??


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

umairgr said:


> wow nice and at what time do we need partner documents ....when the immigration department asks to apply for visa and gives 60 days??


actually i don't have an idea about that as i don't claim partner qualification. 

If u claim partner's points it must be come in EOI level. if you don't claim it you have to show the functional English requirements of spouse in Visa level. after lodging visa you can upload it.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

Sammani said:


> actually i don't have an idea about that as i don't claim partner qualification.
> 
> If u claim partner's points it must be come in EOI level. if you don't claim it you have to show the functional English requirements of spouse in Visa level. after lodging visa you can upload it.


okay thanks man .... are u taking ur partner with you ?


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

awaiting till March 1 to submit my EOI as I can claim 10 points for my work experience.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

kklas said:


> awaiting till March 1 to submit my EOI as I can claim 10 points for my work experience.


Bro why not giving an ielts and get 10 also !


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

umairgr said:


> Sammani said:
> 
> 
> > actually i don't have an idea about that as i don't claim partner qualification.
> ...


yeah i m taking my husband and 2 kids... my husband is also an engineer. So DIBP will satisfy his english requirements with a letter saying that the 4 year engineering course is done in english medium. This letter must be issued by the university.. tell me about u n your plan?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

kklas said:


> awaiting till March 1 to submit my EOI as I can claim 10 points for my work experience.


 on 1st march how many points u l have? I m on phone now so i cnt see ur signature..


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Sammani said:


> on 1st march how many points u l have? I m on phone now so i cnt see ur signature..


Hi first of all accept my heartiest congratulations on your recent achievement.

I receive Vetassess result recently and they have assessed my experience as 4.8. and my 5yrs experience will be fulfilled in end of this month. So it will be 55+5 for SC 190 NSW.

As you mentioned I think my Occupation is also bit rare. Some 60 pointers in my occupation( Civil Engineering Technician) had received invitations recently according to immitracker. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

kklas said:


> Hi first of all accept my heartiest congratulations on your recent achievement.
> 
> I receive Vetassess result recently and they have assessed my experience as 4.8. and my 5yrs experience will be fulfilled in end of this month. So it will be 55+5 for SC 190 NSW.
> 
> As you mentioned I think my Occupation is also bit rare. Some 60 pointers in my occupation( Civil Engineering Technician) had received invitations recently according to immitracker. :fingerscrossed:



thanks dear.. yeah i saw some cases similar to yours with 55 points.. it may not be a problem for you after 1st March.. wish u a speedy grant


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Sammani said:


> thanks dear.. yeah i saw some cases similar to yours with 55 points.. it may not be a problem for you after 1st March.. wish u a speedy grant


Hi, Thanks.

Yeah, I think so. We shall see.  wishing u the same :fingerscrossed:


----------



## goodquestion94 (Dec 14, 2015)

*Moikka*



ArchV said:


> Good to know!
> 
> Hey guys, pretty soon I'll be in the same boat too. 55+5 with proficient English and I thought I'd better stick with 190 NSW Visa. But, what if I go for 190 QLD Visa? I bet the application would be granted way faster, wouldn't it?
> 
> ...


How ya hanging, great to see someone from Finland in the same process as well. What´s ur occupation? Im an ICT security specialist. my points are off followed: Age 15, qualification 15, IELTS 10, Exp 15, SS 5 -) 60 in total. I submitted EOI on the 8th of Feb 2017. What´s ur update?


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi fellows,

I submitted my EOI yesterday for NSW with 55+5. I think next 190 round will be held on this 15th. All the best guys, wishing you all a speedy grant.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

kklas said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I submitted my EOI yesterday for NSW with 55+5. I think next 190 round will be held on this 15th. All the best guys, wishing you all a speedy grant.


best of luck man...wish u speedy grant


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

umairgr said:


> best of luck man...wish u speedy grant


Hello,

Are you also waiting to receive ITA buddy? can't see your signature.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

Sammani said:


> yeah i m taking my husband and 2 kids... my husband is also an engineer. So DIBP will satisfy his english requirements with a letter saying that the 4 year engineering course is done in english medium. This letter must be issued by the university.. tell me about u n your plan?


wwell i m engaged and plan to take her along ....at eoi level what should i say like engaged single married ?l


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Anyone with the same profile & anzsco as mine, apart from areeb, who is waiting for the invitation?

Have not seen much electronics engineers lately in the thread.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Anyone with the same profile & anzsco as mine, apart from areeb, who is waiting for the invitation?
> 
> Have not seen much electronics engineers lately in the thread.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Gagz,

I have applied with 55 points to NSW as an electronic engineer. The thing is one of my friend is still waiting since last march and he hasn't got the invite on 55 points with proficient English. its been 2 months for me now. so need to increase your points.


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Hi Gagz,
> 
> I have applied with 55 points to NSW as an electronic engineer. The thing is one of my friend is still waiting since last march and he hasn't got the invite on 55 points with proficient English. its been 2 months for me now. so need to increase your points.


And your friend is also an electronic engineer?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Gagz said:


> And your friend is also an electronic engineer?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Yes he is. He got the same occupation - Electronic Engineer. Got 7 each in PTE and total points 55 but it's been an year for him and he hasn't got any invites. You can check on immitracker that only 1 guy got the invite in April 2016 on 60 points.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Any updates guys ? :dance:Who got invitations on 06.03.2017? :yo::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Yes he is. He got the same occupation - Electronic Engineer. Got 7 each in PTE and total points 55 but it's been an year for him and he hasn't got any invites. You can check on immitracker that only 1 guy got the invite in April 2016 on 60 points.


Ya . But i am not sure whether immitracker is updated or not. I hope it not.


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello guys, did somebody with 2339** occupation and 55+5 pointers receive invitation in this year?

I have just submitted EOI 233916 naval architect, 55 points (ielts 10). What is my approximate waiting for invitation period? Thank you for support


----------



## goodman2016 (Nov 23, 2016)

i submitted EOI NSW with 55+5, and waiting...


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

Is there any Electrical Engineer (2333) with 55 points waiting for NSW SS and waited?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Ya . But i am not sure whether immitracker is updated or not. I hope it not.


if i submit an eoi now with 55 points without SS
and later after achieving 20 points from superior english, i can amend that in my eoi?


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

sunilkumar1892 said:


> if i submit an eoi now with 55 points without SS
> and later after achieving 20 points from superior english, i can amend that in my eoi?


yes.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

hardi said:


> Is there any Electrical Engineer (2333) with 55 points waiting for NSW SS and waited?
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


yup I am waiting!


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,

i am filling and EOI for subclass 190 nsw right now for Mechanical Engineering 233512 for 55 + 5 SS points.
I know its not likely get invitation anytime soon but i will be turning 25 in july and get 5 more points for age. 
I am also giving pte so once i get 79+ points in pte i will update my EOI for 190 and will also file EOI for subclass 189.

My current points are as below:
Age : 25
study : 15
PTE: (S/R/W/L) : (90/80/80/75) : 10
PARTNER : 5 POINTS - my wife has got skilled migration assessment for general accountant.

Now in EOI, I have a question should I put anything in employment since I dont have any much experience related to engineering, plus should i put my current employment, which again is not engineering. 

any other piece of advice is welcomed.

Thanks
Sunil


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

umairgr said:


> yup I am waiting!


Do you have any idea, in general, how much time does NSW takes for an invite?
By the way when did you put in your application?

Regards
Hardik


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

hardi said:


> Do you have any idea, in general, how much time does NSW takes for an invite?
> By the way when did you put in your application?
> 
> Regards
> Hardik


This is totally luck based ..... I applied on 20th March... What about you ?


----------



## syzuhair (Jan 4, 2017)

umairgr said:


> This is totally luck based ..... I applied on 20th March... What about you ?


Did u get an invite yet?


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

syzuhair said:


> Did u get an invite yet?


in the que 
What about you ?


----------



## rana.shekhar97 (Apr 26, 2017)

hardi said:


> Do you have any idea, in general, how much time does NSW takes for an invite?
> By the way when did you put in your application?
> 
> Regards
> Hardik



Approx it takes 12 weeks to get an invitation from NSW. I am Also on the same track , I applied EOI for sub class 190, on 18th April, and now waiting for the same. I have seen most of my friends getting visa with 60 points.

Regards


----------



## rana.shekhar97 (Apr 26, 2017)

Anybody here who got the invitation with 60 points, under sub class 190


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

rana.shekhar97 said:


> Anybody here who got the invitation with 60 points, under sub class 190


Hi everyone. I'm new here. I've actually been lurking around the forums without registering as I was just trying to gain more information. The unexpected news come when my agent told me that I got invitation for NSW last Friday 5th May 2017 when all these while I've been waiting for NT SS.

From the various sources I'veen googling, I'm seeing positive outcomes from those with invites from NSW. The approvals seemed to be quite fast as well.

Anyway here are my points:-

Occupation : 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
Age - 25 (39)
Education - 10 (Dip)
Work - 5 (3yrs)
Language - 10 (R:9 L:8 W:7 S:8)
Spouse - 5 (partner pts)

Total - 55 (+5)

State sponsor (190) - 60
State sponsor (489) - 65

EOI Lodged : 13 Dec 2016
NSW Invitation : 5 May 2017
SS NSW Granted : Awaiting
190 Lodged : ??
190 Granted : ??


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

poyoda said:


> rana.shekhar97 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here who got the invitation with 60 points, under sub class 190
> ...


Hello just to update. I've received my approval from NSW yesterday. Will be lodging the visa today. 

All the best !


----------



## rana.shekhar97 (Apr 26, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here. I've actually been lurking around the forums without registering as I was just trying to gain more information. The unexpected news come when my agent told me that I got invitation for NSW last Friday 5th May 2017 when all these while I've been waiting for NT SS.
> 
> From the various sources I'veen googling, I'm seeing positive outcomes from those with invites from NSW. The approvals seemed to be quite fast as well.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, brother.....Any updates on further process?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

rana.shekhar97 said:


> Congratulations, brother.....Any updates on further process?




Yeah I got my SS approval on 11th May. Visa lodged the very next day. Now made appt for medicals and waiting for CO to pick up my visa application to apply PCC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rana.shekhar97 (Apr 26, 2017)

poyoda said:


> rana.shekhar97 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, brother.....Any updates on further process?
> ...


How much time it took for SS after EOI?


----------



## Rvdumbu (Feb 15, 2017)

Abhishek4095 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even i am on same stage with 55+ points,
> EOI Submitted 24 Sep-2015
> ...


Dude did you got any update. Did you got any invitation for 190


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

[/QUOTE] 

How much time it took for SS after EOI?[/QUOTE]

It took me quite a while cos I lodged my EOI for all states on 13th Dec 2016. I was expecting for NT SS 489 actually since they don't grant 190 so easily. 

It was a dream come true to get ITA for NSW 190. Now just waiting for CO to pick up my application and submit letter for PCC. I'll be doing medicals on Friday.


----------



## rana.shekhar97 (Apr 26, 2017)

How much time it took for SS after EOI?[/QUOTE]

It took me quite a while cos I lodged my EOI for all states on 13th Dec 2016. I was expecting for NT SS 489 actually since they don't grant 190 so easily. 

It was a dream come true to get ITA for NSW 190. Now just waiting for CO to pick up my application and submit letter for PCC. I'll be doing medicals on Friday.[/QUOTE]. Any updates on CO Being assigned?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

rana.shekhar97 said:


> Any updates on CO Being assigned?




Hi Rana

Yup CO contacted my agent yesterday to ask for Police Clearance. Where I am from, the authority requires a letter requesting the need for this police certificate. This will take awhile depending on the number of applications of this clearance from the local police. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syzuhair (Jan 4, 2017)

*lucky man*

You lucky lucky man. People here are waiting including me with 55+5 Telecom Engineer for more than a year.


poyoda said:


> Hi Rana
> 
> Yup CO contacted my agent yesterday to ask for Police Clearance. Where I am from, the authority requires a letter requesting the need for this police certificate. This will take awhile depending on the number of applications of this clearance from the local police.
> 
> ...


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

syzuhair said:


> You lucky lucky man. People here are waiting including me with 55+5 Telecom Engineer for more than a year.



I guess there was a demand for my job, that's why I got invited along with some of the 55 pointers System Administrator guys here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rana.shekhar97 (Apr 26, 2017)

poyoda said:


> rana.shekhar97 said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates on CO Being assigned?
> ...


Great news brother, I am here still waiting for the EOI result. My agent confirmed, that I might get it by next month . Any idea for 261111 ie business analyst , how much time does it take to receive an EOI.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yo.. anyone with 55+5 got invited recently under stream 2 (CSOL2 or whatever) for NSW ???? Which occupation? Thanks!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

rana.shekhar97 said:


> Great news brother, I am here still waiting for the EOI result. My agent confirmed, that I might get it by next month . Any idea for 261111 ie business analyst , how much time does it take to receive an EOI.




Not too sure abt that. Mine took 6 mths. I was told that mine was a really lucky pick being on the CSOL list and having the bare minimum points. I hope yours get picked soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjtech (May 30, 2017)

Hi all. 
I just read the post. Actually I am mechanical engineer with 55+5 points ielts 6+. I thought i would apply for NSW state sponsorship. After reading the post i came to know i would be very difficult with english 0 points.
Just one clarification. What will be my chance now in 2017. Still it will be difficult to apply NSW sponsorship?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

I applied for NSW sponsorship in october last year as surveyor, 55+5, got invitation within 2 weeks. Only didnt go for it as decided to go for 189 with my husband as main applicant.
Apply, you are not losing nothing. Meanwhile you can try to improve english and apply for 189 as well (you can do both in same eoi or create 2 different)


----------



## rana.shekhar97 (Apr 26, 2017)

poyoda said:


> rana.shekhar97 said:
> 
> 
> > Great news brother, I am here still waiting for the EOI result. My agent confirmed, that I might get it by next month . Any idea for 261111 ie business analyst , how much time does it take to receive an EOI.
> ...


Got you visa my friend or case is still with CO, any progress?


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

My husband has applied with job code 261312 developer in march with 55+5 points for NSW. Is there anyone with this ANZO code who got the invite for NSW at 55+5 score?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

superwoman said:


> My husband has applied with job code 261312 developer in march with 55+5 points for NSW. Is there anyone with this ANZO code who got the invite for NSW at 55+5 score?


Even if he gets the invitation, it's not worth the paper it's printed on

With a score of 60 points in 2613 you can never get an invite in the present situation 

Don't waste $300 in submitting your application for processing even if you get an pre invite 

You have to increase your score to 60+5 and then only think of SS

Cheers


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

rana.shekhar97 said:


> Got you visa my friend or case is still with CO, any progress?


Hi Rana 

Not yet. I just got my appt last week for fingerprinting appt next week. Seems like they have a lot of request. The waiting is too long!  

Will upload my COC next week after my fingerprinting appt. After that, the waiting game for grant starts. 

Have you gotten your invite yet? 

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Hi Rana
> 
> Not yet. I just got my appt last week for fingerprinting appt next week. Seems like they have a lot of request. The waiting is too long!
> 
> ...


what are the chances at 60 +5 score? I am not sure if I can contribute 5 marks because my edu is Btech in electronics and exp is BA in IT.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

superwoman said:


> what are the chances at 60 +5 score? I am not sure if I can contribute 5 marks because my edu is Btech in electronics and exp is BA in IT.


What's your current points breakdown? 

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

superwoman said:


> what are the chances at 60 +5 score? I am not sure if I can contribute 5 marks because my edu is Btech in electronics and exp is BA in IT.


60+5 score guarantees you an invite. 
It's just a question of a delay of 2/3 months at the most

You just need to be assessed as positive. You don't need any points for experience 
I think BA is also in the MLTSSL list and if so it solves your problem 
I am sure you can meet the other criteria like English age etc.

Cheers


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello Experts, 
Please suggest me if there is any chance to get ITA from NSW for 190 55+5 (civil engineer). Thank you guys.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rana.shekhar97 (Apr 26, 2017)

poyoda said:


> rana.shekhar97 said:
> 
> 
> > Got you visa my friend or case is still with CO, any progress?
> ...


Not yet, still waiting. This really requires a lot of patience.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> 60+5 score guarantees you an invite.
> It's just a question of a delay of 2/3 months at the most
> 
> You just need to be assessed as positive. You don't need any points for experience
> ...


Guaranteed invite at 60+5? Are you sure? ImmiTracker has nobody on that points score getting invited by NSW in 16/17, and two by Victoria.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Even if he gets the invitation, it's not worth the paper it's printed on
> 
> With a score of 60 points in 2613 you can never get an invite in the present situation
> 
> ...


Also not sure of your advice on this one mate. If an applicant receives an invite to apply on 55+5 (and can back up their points claim to NSW to receive nomination) they have 60 points, which allows them to apply for a 190 visa. Why would NSW not give them the nomination after inviting them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Also not sure of your advice on this one mate. If an applicant receives an invite to apply on 55+5 (and can back up their points claim to NSW to receive nomination) they have 60 points, which allows them to apply for a 190 visa. Why would NSW not give them the nomination after inviting them?


You have not understood the process

Lets presume that NSW will nominate him.
A nomination from NSW is not a direct invitation to apply for the visa.
Its just to give you that extra 5 points.
He gets 5 points and his total points becomes 60
Now what ?

He still has to compete for invitations in Skillselect and with just 60 points, he will never get invited under 2613 as the cutoff will never go below 65 in the near future

If he had 60 points on his own, the 5 additional points from NSW would have tipped the scales for him
Att 55 points the NSW 5 points is useless for him

I hope you have understood now what i was saying

Cheers


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You have not understood the process
> 
> Lets presume that NSW will nominate him.
> A nomination from NSW is not a direct invitation to apply for the visa.
> ...


'"He still has to compete for invitations in Skillselect and with just 60 points, he will never get invited under 2613 as the cutoff will never go below 65 in the near future" - you are mistaken completely.

"A nomination from NSW is not a direct invitation to apply for the visa" - You are wrong again. Firstly a person is only invited to apply for nomination according to his points. After nomination is approved, its a direct invitation of visa.

Its actually you who haven't understood the process properly newbienz. In 190 NSW, you get invite to apply for nomination of 5 points by NSW (depends on your points) and you will have 14 days after that invite to pay 300$ and submit all documents claiming your points. After that is done, they have to approve it. Once approval is finished based on proper document submission and points claim then the 190 visa invite comes via Skillselect account. 

So the process goes like this: 
1. EOI for 190 NSW 
2. Invitation to apply for nomination based on points (this is based on how high the score is and )
3. Approval of nomination hence visa invite comes immediately (points do not matter at this stage after you have been invited to apply for visa)

Hope this clears doubts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> '"He still has to compete for invitations in Skillselect and with just 60 points, he will never get invited under 2613 as the cutoff will never go below 65 in the near future" - you are mistaken completely.
> 
> "A nomination from NSW is not a direct invitation to apply for the visa" - You are wrong again. Firstly a person is only invited to apply for nomination according to his points. After nomination is approved, its a direct invitation of visa.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are right
Tell me one thing for my knowledge

If the state nomination gives you a right to apply directly for a Visa, then where does the question of getting 5 points extra for state nomination come in the picture in Skillselect ?

Cheers


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > '"He still has to compete for invitations in Skillselect and with just 60 points, he will never get invited under 2613 as the cutoff will never go below 65 in the near future" - you are mistaken completely.
> ...


State is nominating you with 5 points so that you can apply for 190 visa. If u do not need state nomination you can apply for 189 visa which has no restrictions. For example, I have 65 points total and I submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190. I didn't get invited for 189 but got invited to apply for state nomination for 190 by NSW. So I went forward with NSW and got their approval which means I had 65 + 5 points from NSW state nomination. Which meant that I got the opportunity to apply for 190 visa and need to commit to live in NSW for 2 years and not 189 visa which has no commitment.

Basic difference between 189 and 190 is 189 invite you get is the direct 189 visa invite whereas for 190 NSW, I repeat, NSW (I do not know about other state nomination procedure), you get invite to apply for nomination of 5 points. After u apply and get approval, you get the visa invite for 190 immediately.

You might want to checkout the differences between 189 and 190 to fully understand. Cheers.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Maybe you are right
> Tell me one thing for my knowledge
> 
> If the state nomination gives you a right to apply directly for a Visa, then where does the question of getting 5 points extra for state nomination come in the picture in Skillselect ?
> ...


Forget about the Pro-rata skills for the moment, as they've made things complex. The purpose of 190 is:


To allow the state to invite those skills with shortage in their state only (not on 189 SOL)
To select special cases with 55 points and sponsor them with 5 extra points, allowing them to get an invite
Allowing them to invite those whose skill had closed, but hwere they still have need

The 190 visa is completely separate from 190. For 190 there are no invite rounds, there is no ceiling per skill on DIBP invitations (outside those ceilings per state on nominations). Once you are nominated, you get the invite to apply. That means someone on 55+5 shouldn't just nonchalantly accept an invite from NSW, they should grab it with both hands as it's likely the ONLY way to get invited. You can see now that your advice is *very *damaging.

Second, someone on a pro-rata skill may face a very long wait, even if their points are above 60. NSW takes the "cream", which means people are waiting a long time.


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello,

Is one can get state sponsorship?
I am an electrical engineer with 9 years of experience. I have received EA+ and my points breakdown was
Age-30
Education: 15
Experience:10
IELTS: 0 (L/R/W/S: 8/8/6.5/6.5)
Is there any way to find timelines and chances of getting the invitation under subclass 190 for electrical engineers?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is one can get state sponsorship?
> I am an electrical engineer with 9 years of experience. I have received EA+ and my points breakdown was
> ...


State sponsorship has no fixed timeline 
They sponsor at their own free will

Cheers


----------



## awaisnasir (Jul 10, 2017)

*waiting for invitation with 55 points*



ozpunjabi said:


> Ok but why do you think that? Do we have some list of candidates who have applied for NSW SS


I am also now in the list of waiting for invitation from NSW with 55+5 points...

My occupation is Telecommunication Field Engineer, EOI lodged 8 July 2017
Age:30
Edu:15
English:10
Exp: 2.8 years = 0
Total= 55 points


----------



## awaisnasir (Jul 10, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is one can get state sponsorship?
> I am an electrical engineer with 9 years of experience. I have received EA+ and my points breakdown was
> ...


I suggest you to go for PTE and get 65 each... then u will have better chances to get invitation... cheers !!


----------



## rana.shekhar97 (Apr 26, 2017)

No invitation still, I have recently applied an EOI for Victoria as well.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

awaisnasir said:


> I am also now in the list of waiting for invitation from NSW with 55+5 points...
> 
> My occupation is Telecommunication Field Engineer, EOI lodged 8 July 2017
> Age:30
> ...


dude, another 0.2 years you will gain 5 points for working and your base point would be 60 pts.
but the queue for 60 pointers is still very long


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello experts,
I submitted EOI for NSW (55+5) points on 6th Aug. Can anyone suggest me, if I should apply for VIC? I understood that NSW has not invited much since last 4 months.

Thank you in advance


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

cn049 said:


> Hello experts,
> I submitted EOI for NSW (55+5) points on 6th Aug. Can anyone suggest me, if I should apply for VIC? I understood that NSW has not invited much since last 4 months.
> 
> Thank you in advance


why not ? you may submit few EOI


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> why not ? you may submit few EOI


Everyone has suggested me to apply for NSW as the chances of getting engineering jobs is more in NSW than other states. Can anyone have idea about civil engineering jobs in VIC? Further, I need to show funds and verify employment (though I have 2 years+ experience - relevant but not verified by EA) which may prolong the process.
While in QLD, I need to be registered in state council of QLD to get engineering jobs. 
I haven't thought about other states. Any suggestions??


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

are you able to get a nomination for point 55+5 from SS?
or this purely depends on luck?


----------



## Kunwar.Sandhu (Feb 16, 2018)

Seniors

request you to advice:

1. Prospects for someone to get NSW and/or VIC nomination under ICT Project Manager (135112) with 55+5 points - EOI lodged for both (NSW & VIC) on 14 Feb 2018.

2. Have IELTS overall band 8 (W:7.5, S:8, L:7.5, R:8). Appeared for PTE to score 79 & above in all modules to claim 20 points for English language but scored above 60 in L/R/S and 83 for writing. I notice many folks here have 90/90 in PTE-A. Any suggestion you can offer if there is any secret for success in PTE_A or should I go for IELTS or keep trying?

Thank you for help.


----------



## reyesmarkfrancis (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi All,

Any body here invited last 2018 for 55+5 please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any body here invited last 2018 for 55+5 please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks


Me. I was invited with 55+5


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi all,

Anyone with 60 points were invited this year? for Analyst programmer or S/w engineer?


----------



## reyesmarkfrancis (Apr 30, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Me. I was invited with 55+5


Wow Congrats. how long are waiting before they invite you?

Thanks


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Me. I was invited with 55+5


Wow, really with 0 points claimed from PTE. Congrats


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> reyesmarkfrancis said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Ehats your role? How long was your wait time?


----------



## proy (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi All,

I have been waiting for an ITA for the last 6 months, anyone here applied 135119, NSW 190?

Thanks.


----------

